
How does language shape the way we think? - auferstehung
http://scienceandreason.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-does-language-shape-way-we-think.html
======
viggity
I can't see how it could not shape the way we think, at least a little.

The piraha tribe in the amazon only has words for "one", "two" and "many".
Some researchers have found that members of this tribe have an incredibly hard
time grasping the concept that adding 3 rocks to 4 rocks is any different from
adding 4 rocks to 5 rocks.

[http://science.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/08/20/0354222&...](http://science.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/08/20/0354222&tid=134)
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirahã_people>

